# Weinfest Germany



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barbara and me are at present wandering home after a very successful trip to the Rhine in Flammen and then onto the Weinfest in the Plafz region. I have compiled a comprehensive package of information on the weinfest including stellplatz's, tours and in general all one would need for a trip to next years festival.

If anyone would like it i will give it the first request from anyone going to the Southport Rally later this month.

See you all in Southport, and a great job done by mangothemadmonk.

Bob


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

sounds like just what im looking for. Im also going to the southport rally . The wife was only saying the other day shed like to go to the rhine in flames and tour germany next year.
gary


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob

Didn't see you, we were on Loreley-Blick for the last week of the Rhine in Flames. Were you hiding? :lol: 

I see you were at the Sankt Goar Marina stellplatz the week before.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

gazaa333, Gary i will bring the info pack to the Southport rally, only got home 2 hrs. ago so a bit busy at the mo.

Bob


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you put it in the downloads library and then it will be available to all, if and when they need it. It would make a good resource.

Carol


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Carol, i would love to put all the info i got from the trip and i will put a lot into the post when i get around to doing it, but i cannot put the full info pack on as it contains 17 different phamplets in a pack we got from the the German m/h club we where travelling with.

Bob


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks Bob. See you later in southport


----------

